# Cosmetic Company Internships



## myparadigm (Oct 17, 2008)

Hello! I'm pretty new to specktra, good to be here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am currently a marketing major and my university requires that we do 3 internships. My first two have been at financial companies, which I really didn't enjoy, so for my last one I am interested in doing it at a cosmetics company. Do cosmetic companies usually take marketing interns? I will probably send a cover letter and resume to HR, but I know HR departments usually take forever or don't even see it. Does anyone have any advice on increasing my chances of getting an internship? I'd love to do it at MAC, Stila, Bare Escentuals, anywhere!


----------



## florabundance (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm actually gonna be doing Business Management - Marketing next year and I have the same query. Could you not seek advice at school with professors? Or get a number for HR and hassle them lol


----------

